# Main > News >  Twelve Nights of Yuleblood (PWYW)

## Gamerprinter

*Twelve Nights of Yuleblood*

This was my December 2009 Map Challenge Entry, here at the CG, which didn't win, with the theme, "Create an Orc's Christmas Map". I chose to create a not-for-children Children's Book, using a 14 stanza poem of a tongue-in-cheek orc raid, fully illustrated, and the map - in kind of a cartoony (for me) style. Though many years late for release, here's that map and "children's book" that only a fantasy gamer could appreciate. It's *Pay What You Want*. I'm sharing this as my Christmas present to you, and for us oldie members, maybe some nostalgia... enjoy, and Merry Christmas!

GP

----------

